# Fishing line expiration date?



## huntinfool (May 19, 2010)

I have always tried to be frugal and buy my fishing line when Wal-Mart puts it on sale. But I am starting to second guess that strategy. I spooled a reel the other day with new line out of the box, but I had bought this spool a few years ago. I head to my local fishing spot and I am using a fluke over some submerged rocks. I can see the bass swiming around the rocks and I am sight casting to them. I see about a 5lbs bass and he engulfs the bait. (now the problem) I set the hook and the line breaks immediately. I just put it on and it has not even hit a rock or any thing yet. I tie back on and see about a 2.5 or 3lbs bass and same thing. Set the hook and immediately break off. I ended up tieing on several baits and even pulled off 50 yard or so and tied on again and kept breaking off.

So my question is does fishing line have an expiration date? I keep my line in a plastic tote inside the house where it can stay cool and dark. I have several spools and usually I never have a problem. I have some line that I have used for well over 10 years and it works perfectly. But for some reason theis particular spool just did not work. I am going to throw it all away and not take any more chances. Just wondering if it is this brand of line or if it is the fact that it is too old.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 19, 2010)

I wish i had an answer for you because i have been wondering the same thing about some line that i also got onsale...... :?


----------



## poolie (May 19, 2010)

Can't say for sure but assuming it has been kept safe from the sun and extreme temps, it should last for many years. Berkley I believe says 3 years for Trilene to retain it's strength rating. My guess is you just got a hold of a bad spool.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 19, 2010)

I've had similar problems in the past so now I change my line every year. I usually use a Stren mono. What type of line were you using?


----------



## huntinfool (May 19, 2010)

I usually change my line every year. This particular spool was Berkley.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 20, 2010)

Email the comapany and let them know the situation. It might have been part of a bad lot or something. Ask them if there is an expiration date of sorts. My guess is that they would send you a coupon to help replace it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 20, 2010)

ive baught several junk spools at walmart. i think them sitting in a hot storage or truck ruins them over time

when i buy line at walli world i open the box and un-do about 8ft to make sure its all ok

i change my line probably 6 times a year. the sun really puts a hurtin on line


----------



## huntinfool (May 21, 2010)

I store all my poles inside out of the heat along with my spools of new line. It really isn't that big of a deal, except for the lost fish. I plan on throwing the spool and re-spooling all my poles anyway. It just irked me that I broke off just about every good fish I hooked.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 21, 2010)

I have had Berkley spools for 6 - 7 years and not had any problems with it going bad. I'm with Loggerhead Mike, it has probably sat in a hot truck or warehouse and been damaged. I would definatly email Pure Fishing and let them know. Like mentioned you may get a free coupon or something but it could also help this from happening again.


----------



## fish devil (May 21, 2010)

:twisted: Change my line(mono) about every other trip on my main rods. The braid gets changed about twice a year. To me line is the most critical part in landing big fish.


----------



## bassassassin8 (May 22, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Change my line(mono) about every other trip on my main rods. The braid gets changed about twice a year. To me line is the most critical part in landing big fish.



I agree with FD. I change my mono about 4-5 times a year on my main rods, depending on how much usage they're getting. My braid gets changed twice a year too, actually did a braid respool today on 2 of my rods.

Personally, I wouldn't go to Wal-Mart period for much fishing related. You gotta remember you're gonna get what you pay for. I remember when you could buy (maybe you still can) buy a 300 yd 20lb spool of mono from the dollar store and it was just that. TERRIBLE. Couldn't sit on the spool, couldn't cast, and had memory like you wouldn't believe. If you're fishing around areas where you're gonna have substrates (ie. rocks, gravel, etc) that could be abrasive for line too, you'll have to use a larger line diameter or even braid. That could've been an issue too.


----------



## bear7625 (Jun 1, 2010)

I change line every year. I buy bulk line and keep it away from heat and out of sunlight. I don't recall seeing any expiration date on the package. Who knows how long stores keep there inventory, especially small bait shops.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2010)

I use braid for just about everything except some offshore trolling applications - I only chnage it if it develops a bad section or frays

You wanna be cheap - get braided line! Might be 3 or 4 times teh price of mono but the stuff rarely, if ever, goes bad or needs changing.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 1, 2010)

I change mine once a year or as needed in between. As far as Wal-Mart fishing line goes I haven't had any problems with any tackle from there.


----------



## jigster60 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use braid for froggin and pitchin 65# P line
I use 17 # Berkley trans-optic line for worming and C-rigging so I can see my line I use a 15 # berkley 100% floro as leader tho on C-rig
I use Big game on all my cranking rods I am old school and I still love mono for cranking I want the softness of mono and I still want a little stretch when a fish strikes Plus with Hard line like floro when i come over a stump or lay down it seems I get hung more on floro because of the sensitivity of the line everything feels like a strike but with the stretch of mono i feel the object and slow my retrieve and 99 times out of a 100 I come right over it and I seldom lose fish on Big game..... 
I use 17# clear Big game for all my other top water fishing like Pop R's and spooks etc etc::::
I use 17# clear Big game for real shallow cranks and wake baits (aka Footloose.. Mann's Minus 1 and River to sea V-joint Wake)

I use old line as backing and usually spool about 4 cast lengths of line on top of it ...I retie a lot and Unless i really get a bird nest (most times from over casting into the wind) it usually last me about 10 trips then I just take it off and put 4 more cast lengths on again....I fish a lot as most of you know so I usually can get a full yrs worth of use out of a 300 yard spool doing it this way ....Altho I buy Big game in 600 yards bulk spools ...I crankbait fish a lot....

Thats the way Ole Jiggy do it and thats my story and I'm sticking to it :LOL2:.............................. 

Ps: I keep all my line in an old refrigerator I have in My man cave too seems to make it last longer too...Could be just me tho :roll:


----------

